# [RELEASE] Fortnite for the PlayStation VITA



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2018)

*Now you can play Fortnite with your friends OTG!*
*just copy the contents of this zip file to your VITA and install using VitaShell
the first time you run it it will ask to download assets*
*simply press square then wait*
*next press square and it will download and automaticly start when it finishes*
if its not already clear this is fake
its in the EOF and is only 2.2mb
if you run this thinking its real dont come complaining to me
it is an obvious fake and i a not responsible for anything you do with it


----------



## oofio (Aug 9, 2018)

instructions unclear my vita is running PUBG now


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 9, 2018)

Fortnite now on vita. why are we allowing more fortnite to run on more consoles. Fortnite is cancer that needs to be removed.
obviously joking, no real hate towards fortnite but I do find it annoying that its everywhere.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Fortnite now on vita. why are we allowing more fortnite to run on more consoles. Fortnite is cancer that needs to be removed.
> obviously joking, no real hate towards fortnite but I do find it annoying that its everywhere.


it is a fork bomb


----------



## Milenko (Aug 9, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Fortnite now on vita. why are we allowing more fortnite to run on more consoles. Fortnite is cancer that needs to be removed.
> obviously joking, no real hate towards fortnite but I do find it annoying that its everywhere.



If you find a game existing annoying then I don't know what to tell you


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 9, 2018)

Milenko said:


> If you find a game existing annoying then I don't know what to tell you


I don't mind it existing, it just annoys me that I hear about it everywhere. Personal opinion anyways. I do sometimes find it fun to play though.


----------

